# STILL IN BLOOM



## N2TORTS (Oct 23, 2012)

End of October and still have plumie's in bloom ....:shy:



















JD~


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow amazing. What are your temps where you are?


----------



## ascott (Oct 23, 2012)

Location location location--- Oh, and having a really furry green thumb 

Beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice pictures JD!


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2012)

Jealous, so, so, jealous. Hopefully some day, mine will bloom.  those are beautiful . Really like the one with the torts in it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful , I'm not actually sure what they are, but I like the blooms. Can you leave them outside all year?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2012)

TortieLuver said:


> Wow amazing. What are your temps where you are?



Christy .....day temps are 80'90's still .... but swing to a low 50'ish at night. Plumies don't do well AT ALL in the cold and will die at frezzing temps. I lost 100's few years ago when we had ultra cold weather here in So. Cal , I finally constructed a greenhouse in case that happens again . Although , I dont " pimp the plumies" much any more ... too much time involved with the torts. :shy:




ascott said:


> Location location location--- Oh, and having a really furry green thumb
> 
> Beautiful.



v^v^ TWO GREEN THUMBS v^v^ " JUST BIC IT" 




Laurie said:


> Nice pictures JD!



Why Thank ya Laurie ... " where ya been" ?




wellington said:


> Jealous, so, so, jealous. Hopefully some day, mine will bloom.  those are beautiful . Really like the one with the torts in it.



Barb .... yes and Santa remembers too! ... The tort/plant pic is So. Cal Milkweed.




Len said:


> Beautiful , I'm not actually sure what they are, but I like the blooms. Can you leave them outside all year?



Yes â€¦but they go deciduous , and will die if/at below freezing.


An array of colors ! :shy:








ALDABRAMAN said:


> Fantastic!



Thumbs up Chief !


----------

